# Wassertropfen mit Eigene-Form-Werkzeug erstellen?



## Brie (3. April 2006)

Guten Tag,
bin dabei ein Wassertropfen zu erstellen und habe unter Eigene-Form-Werkzeug ein Wassertropfen gefunden.
Ich möchte nun dem Wassertropfen etwas Farbe bzw. mit Filtern aufpeppen.

Es funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Kann man den Formen keine Effekte geben, oder muss ich da anders vor gehen um einen Wassertropfen zu erstellen?

Gruss
Brie


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. April 2006)

Hallo Brie.

Ich denke, dass du entweder einen Pfad oder eine Formebene erstellt hast. Gucke mal links in der Optionsleiste, ob "Pixel füllen" aktiviert ist. Nun erstellst du eine neue Ebene und anschließend die Form. Jetzt kannst du dich auch mit den Effekten austoben. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Brie (12. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hab es hinbekommen


----------

